# Wood Fence with metal post



## PaliBob

Look at HD for the square white PVC posts where they have the fence sections. Also check Lowes.

I like your Crawford sawhorses. I have a set because they are adjustable up to a decent height.
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...langId=-1&catalogId=10053&productId=100003259
.


----------



## BDestroyer8418

I'll have to check it out thanks. 

Anyone else have another suggestion. 

Yea I just got them in those pics didnt even add a 4' 2x4 on it at that time. They are nice it is a pain sometimes to get them adjusted for height but alot better than those other aluminum horses and these barely take up any room and can hold a ton.:thumbsup:


----------



## WB6VVV

This is the way I built my gate. I do not know if it helps, but it might give you some ideas. I did add a cross brace to prevent sagging. Also, on those corner braces, did you have any problems with them cracking? I bought eight and only got two bolted down without them cracking. I checked the pipe for the right diameter and the depth inserted into the bracket and every thing checked fine. The two outside bolts tightened up just fine, but the minute I tightened the center bolt they would split. Gary


----------



## Anne

This is an old thred, but it's just what I was looking for in terms of ideas for my twice sagging double gate. Where would I get the pipe and corners for the pipe? Any guesses as to the size.


----------



## WB6VVV

This is the latest gate that I built. It is 48 inches wide X 6 feet high. The pipe is regular 1 3/8 chain link fencing pipe the ells are standard. I have attached a copy of the specs for your info. You can get the materials at most home supply stores. I got mine from home depot. The brace is made out of a piece of ½ inch EMT. I can make detailed directions and more pictures if you need more info.


----------



## bginda2g

*Rookie Question*

Rookie question here... I am modeling my fence gate after the samples above, which I think are fantastic and look great. I am making a double gate using a 8 foot fence panel cut into halves.

My rookie question is, what's the best way to attach the metal framework to the fence panel?


----------



## WB6VVV

bginda2g said:


> Rookie question here... I am modeling my fence gate after the samples above, which I think are fantastic and look great. I am making a double gate using a 8 foot fence panel cut into halves.
> 
> My rookie question is, what's the best way to attach the metal framework to the fence panel?


I just bolted 2x4’s to the horizontal bars with carriage bolts, and screwed the dog ears to these 2x4’s See attached photos.


----------



## Knucklez

what about using only one post and the gate is a bit wider and locks at the house wall instead? Its a bit akward due to the angle, but it could work and it would eliminate one of the posts. 

or another idea would be to have the gate slide open on catelever, no swing open at all.

?


----------

